# Maryhill on the Columbia River



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2015)

I took a few days to travel the Columbia River last week, we drove from Spokane to Portland, first on the North Side to Maryhill and crossed to the South to go on to Portland. Coming Back, we stayed on the South to Pendleton, then Walla Walla and back to Spokane.

The first morning was not looking good. It was snowing hard, and there was over a inch of slush on the highway.







But, 100 miles to the South in Kenewick, it was nice, and people were golfing in their t-shirts. At Maryhill, we visited the Stonehenge Replica, the Maryhill Museum, and the Maryhill Winery. You can hit a winery or a wind turbine with a rock anywhere along the Columbia.

I used three cameras, just co compare images. My Iphone, my G1X II, and my 5D MK III.

At Stonehenge, it was apparent that my Iphone could not handle the wide angles, so I switches to my G1X and tried a hand held panorama. Landscapes are something that I am horrible at, but at least I tried. This is the result of five photos merged in photoshop.







Then, at the Maryhill Museum, there was a panoramic view of the Columbia, so I tried again, this time with my 5D MK III. I've merged 5 photos again, taken at 70mm f/5.6 with my 24-70mm MK II lens. 






I also tried a panorama with my Iphone, but I had something set wrong and did not get a image.


----------

